# 86 300ZX-Turbo



## acamori (May 12, 2013)

Hi there, 
I joined up here primarily because I'm looking to sell my Z, unfortunately. 

Me and my dad did a ton of work on her, but it's time to let her go.

Anyways, just thought I'd pop in here to poke around while I'm here.


----------

